# Kiefer Sutherland - The Late Show With David Letterman at the Ed Sullivan Theater, NYC 13.01.2010 x11



## Tokko (14 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## HotJeans (15 Jan. 2010)

Dankeschön !

Ich liebe Kiefer, und 24 !!! :thumbup:


----------



## baby12 (16 Jan. 2010)

Thank you!


----------

